# there here



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i now have the 2 new wf lutinos that i got for free

snuggles







snuggles







sky







sky


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Is snuggles eyes okay? He looks so sad 
But they're both very cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the feathers around the eyes were plucked


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful birds!!  Congratulations on the new additions.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

allen said:


> the feathers around the eyes were plucked


 ----------------------------

Congratulations on the new birds 

The feathers around the eyes don't get plucked. What it looks like is she/he has senitive eyes, and had a slight eye infection and the feathers got messed up from rubbing them on the shoulder.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah. Well either way they're still beautiful


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are beautiful birds. Snuggles does look like he/she has sensitive little eyes. But still gorgeous!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

what beauties!!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Are they females? They will definitely be a beautiful new addition to your breeding stock! Congrats on the new birds!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes they are females


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Two lovely birds. Love the name Snuggles.


----------

